# Tibetan Mastiff pups 4 week update



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Photo sessions are now insanely hard to do. the pups are doing wonderful and are now getting regular meals every day and momma Karma is really appreciating it.
They wrestle with each other now and have discovered little barks and growls so they do this most of the day and night (when not sleeping, but sometimes while in deep sleeps)

Its going to take me a while to get them all, and now that they are so darn cute its hard to pick just one picture to put up lol

Here is Magnum to start.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Tibby









Tibby and Denali wrestling


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Diesel


















Denali


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Titan


















Titan, Chevy and Tahoe freaking Kita out


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh they are adorable!!! Eeek! But wow so much fluffiness!
Nessa


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Adorable little puff balls!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh gosh, they are getting so cute!
Are you guys planning to keep a pup?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Puffy clown heads! Hehe they're so adorable


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh! They look so squishy  I think I NEED to cuddle them!! Please send Denali my way


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Can't wait to watch them grow - soooo cute!.


----------



## AdrianVall (Sep 24, 2009)

Holy crap.. they are so freakin adorable! Little fluff balls!! Hahaha. Are you keeping all of them? If so, I wish you the best of luck! LOL. Beautiful dogs you've got there.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh no not keeping all of them, majority are spoken for already, I have to decide soon who will be staying here.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

All I can say is Awwwwwwwww!

They are like little balls of fluff!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

OMG, Too Cute!!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh my gosh so cute!! Do you have pictures of mom and dad?


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmmm. Northern Ontario eh ---- not that far (wink wink)


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

They're so cute! Tibetan Mastiffs are on my maybe list for the large breed that I want in a couple of years. I hope you don't mind if I send you a pm with some questions!


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Here is a picture of the sire of the litter. 

















And miss Karma


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

and my favorite head shot of her


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

they are all so beautiful!!!! love the way tibetan mastiff's look.

very cute pups



/Amanda


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

you can just send tibby my way. 

a breed favorite of mine, but i've never got to see puppies and it just makes me want one even more!


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Tibby sure is a cutie, i love her darker tan. 
Magnum is a personal favorite of mine, he's our little giant


----------

